# Researching IVF treatment- any help greatly appreciated!



## Bea Cresswell (Dec 27, 2021)

Hello everyone, I've just joined this site. I am a student completing my EPQ (Extended Project Qualification) on IVF treatment and would really appreciate it if anyone had some time to speak to me about their experience or just general knowledge of the treatment. I am particularly interested in the process of IVF- how accessible did you find it? How easy was it to start if you have and what sort of time frame has it been? Have you ever felt exploited during the process or do you feel that your doctors/clinics have your best interests at heart? Any answers would be great and other information would be amazing too as this topic is still fairly new to me. I hope anyone currently undergoing treatment is doing well!
Thank you!


----------



## Melissa87 (9 mo ago)

If you still would like this, I will speak to you. I have had 3 egg collections, 1 baby, 1 miscarriage and 4 fails. I have used two different fertility clinics in Canada but I did a ton of research on Europe as well. Let me know if you would like to talk to me, we could skype or use zoom or teams.


----------



## Bea Cresswell (Dec 27, 2021)

Melissa87 said:


> If you still would like this, I will speak to you. I have had 3 egg collections, 1 baby, 1 miscarriage and 4 fails. I have used two different fertility clinics in Canada but I did a ton of research on Europe as well. Let me know if you would like to talk to me, we could skype or use zoom or teams.


Hi, thank you so much for your reply I really appreciate it. I have actually narrowed down my research and am now looking into effects which the COVID pandemic has had on treatments. If you've had any experience of this (clinics, treatments etc the past few years) that would be great to hear but absolutely no worries if not. Thanks again


----------



## Melissa87 (9 mo ago)

I actually do . I waited for 10 months for a surgery I needed to do ivf because of covid and I also dealt with the clinic shut down . Thinking optimistically I feel like I would or could have had my second child by now without covid 
QUOTE="Bea Cresswell, post: 7607728, member: 185414"]
Hi, thank you so much for your reply I really appreciate it. I have actually narrowed down my research and am now looking into effects which the COVID pandemic has had on treatments. If you've had any experience of this (clinics, treatments etc the past few years) that would be great to hear but absolutely no worries if not. Thanks again 
[/QUOTE]


----------

